# gift help



## sue denim (18 Nov 2011)

I would love to make this for the good lady but all the you tube links seem scant on detail

Any ideas

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ay4o6oDK ... EE615EA481

Thanks

'Sue'


found this too but....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VQ_AwFSW ... playnext=3


----------



## MickCheese (18 Nov 2011)

:twisted: I think she would prefer the table! :twisted: 

Mick


----------



## urbanarcher (23 Nov 2011)

illusionistlocket.com/index.htm is someone that has got this done alto the prices are very high now what we need is the plans or supplier of the 2 piece hinge and single side bails. Anyone? has he got a patent on these things? is it something common thats been adapted?


----------



## sue denim (23 Nov 2011)

Well found ...saves me making one !


----------



## geertswaans (23 Nov 2011)

isnt it done with strong magnets for the film?


----------



## sue denim (28 Nov 2011)

Ok I am going to bite the bullet and attempt a purchase. 

I will let you all know how it is made ...if I can see that is.

As for the item being costly ..it isn't cheap but as mentioned elsewhere in the forum, how much would you want to make one. 
At 155 GBP that is about a days work and I know it would take me longer than that and it would look like a puppy had chewed it when it was finished.

Just hope the wife doesn't see the credit card bill before Christmas .. #-o


----------



## sue denim (29 Nov 2011)

found this ...I might give it a go now.

http://www.metacafe.com/watch/4548982/b ... lusionist/


----------

